# oooh New Sephora traincase...



## MsButterfli (Oct 11, 2007)

*Luxury Chocolate Croc Print Train Case* 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ring=TRAINCASE


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 11, 2007)

Must. Have. Now.


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 12, 2007)

niiiice! the other day i was on the site and there were some simple traincases on sale for like 5-10 bucks!!! they were all sold out though! =[


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

These are all out of stock.  Wow, that is fast.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 12, 2007)

It's g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rgeous! ​ 
I haven't even purchased the pink one yet & they release this one (the gunmetal colored one is not bad either).


----------



## chazza (Oct 13, 2007)

gorgeous!!! i'm so envious!


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 14, 2007)

Want!!! I wish Sephora would ship internationally.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 6, 2007)

*Sephora Luxury Chocolate Croc Print Train Case*

I ordered mine on Friday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw it at the store on Monday & its G
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RGEOUS!  
Its so much better looking than the gunmetal or pink one.

*FYI: I received it today (Tues)!  Its so beautiful!* *photo added


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 6, 2007)

oooh i saw that too!! in the catalog...i like it!!! but man it's friggin $100...


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_oooh i saw that too!! in the catalog...i like it!!! but man it's friggin $100..._

 
It's $88 w/the 20% off (+ free shipping).


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG !!! I just wish it was bigger because my collection it's getting to big for regular traincases.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_niiiice! the other day i was on the site and there were some simple traincases on sale for like 5-10 bucks!!! they were all sold out though! =[_

 
5-10 bucks? wow, that's cheap!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_It's $88 w/the 20% off (+ free shipping)._

 
How do I get 20% off?


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2007)

^I'm sure that was during the Sephora Friends & Family event.


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been wanting one for SO long and I love that color!!!!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw this in the store last weekend and had to tear myself away, but I'm going back this Friday to pick it up.  I have the Sephora midnight traincase, but its already full.


----------



## azarate (Feb 19, 2008)

Does it have a good amount of space? How well does it fit your things. I want it but I am afraid it may be too small.


----------



## n_c (Feb 19, 2008)

oooooo i want one!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 19, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bwell* 

 
_OMG !!! I just wish it was bigger because my collection it's getting to big for regular traincases._

 
Me too!  I would have to get at least two to fit everything!!  But it sure is gorgeous looking!  I wonder if I could special contract them to make a larger size one!  LOL


----------

